

Looking at the Airbnb, Eventbrite, Uber and Istockphoto Referral Programs - codercraig
http://ssqt.ch/1yKeHuW

======
codercraig
No referral program is ever perfect.

There’s always room for improvement just like there is with any other
marketing channel.

Do you test different versions of your Landing Pages? Email Campaigns?

Of course you do!

So why do referral programs not get the same attention?

Usually the top two reasons for this is the programs are hard-coded into the
system or don’t have analytics built-in.

That’s why one of our core objectives is to teach everyone how to properly
think about referral programs. Nothing gets us more fired up than finding a
referral program that could be doing better.

So in this post we’re back to doing what we do best. Showing you some examples
of referral programs so you can get a better idea of what we’re talking about.

Read more: [http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/4-best-examples-
customer-r...](http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/4-best-examples-customer-
referral-programs/)

